# Fans in Fursuits



## cyclingswitch (May 6, 2016)

So, my wife and I just built our first heads out of foam (already finished and furred too) and now I am trying to figure out how to put a fan into our heads. 

My question is, how do you give adequate spacing around the fan for it to actually push air? We decided we wanted air coming in (I also plan to install fans to push air out near the ears but I have that covered I think). 

I was thinking of stripping some of the foam out of the nose portion and building a small box with the fan and installing it as a whole unit, but wanted to know if anyone else has done this or if anyone has a better method to suggest. Thanks!


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

Following this.


----------



## rinnox (May 16, 2016)

with my experience installing it in the nose is a great place to put it just make sure its far enough back that it won't blow air directly in your eyes or to close to your face. holes in the nostrils  allow the fan to have a place to pull new air from. also having about an inch or behind the fan helps with air circulation


----------



## Rhee (May 17, 2016)

when installing a fan blowing in you must be sure that there is an intake point somewhere close by, otherwise it's not going to do much at all. normally in my heads the fan is in the muzzle and the nose has either had the resin drilled out or the silicone removed from the nares, to allow the fan to pull air from the outside and blow it into my sweatstache.

I usually just scratch up the fan sides and resin and glue it in with the use of toothpicks to apply the glue in hard to reach areas.


----------

